# American Palomino Horse Association



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I really wish I could register my horse with them! But sadly, mine is a dunalino, and they state very clearly NO DUN MARKINGS. I also can't register him with the Buckskin registry even though they seem to except just about every form of dun and buckskin. Gah!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

That sucks! I was fixing to put in his paperwork to register him but I went to basic n forgot n now I just don't know if its worth it. I don't show him any more all I do iscompetitive trail, ranch horse and sorting so I just don't see the point


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The PHBA require horses to be registered with a breed registry....no grades.
Palomino Horse Breeders of America :: Registration Rules


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

It must have changed in the last year then because they allowed grades when we initially started to register. Im
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Grade horses can be registered it says here :
545. If a Palomino horse is not eligible for registration with one of the recognized breed associations listed above, it may be considered for registration strictly on color characteristics for the body, skin, eyes, markings and mane and tail. 
546. The ancestry or bloodline of these horses will not be shown on the registration certificate, unless it can be verified in fact. Methods of verifying facts should include, but not be limited to, breeder certificates, stallion breeding reports, and methods through genetic testing via PHBA recognized laboratories.
547. Its sire or dam is pinto or cremello or perlino may be registered. Pedigree on the certificate of registration will reflect only recognized breed associations sires and dams, if it can be verified in fact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheChelseyDee (Sep 24, 2011)

The PHBA is kind of picky about who they let in and must have an actual pedigree, or you must fix your mares. (hrmph!)
I'm registering my palomino appy rescue filly with the Palomino Horse Assosiation, they do hardship's and aren't as picky and are pretty cheap, you can enter them in shows then and they will have papers.


----------

